# sen kerran



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

What does "sen kerran" mean in this conversation between two people here (from TV series):

(B is found lying on the floor)
A: Soitanko lääkärin?
B: Ei, polveen vaan sattuu.
A: Jospa mä vien sinut terveyskeskukseen.
B: Ei käy. Sen kerran kun lääkärin kutsuu, heti vievät laitokseen kuolemaan.

Does "sen kerran" mean "ja sitten"?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

It's informal: _No way! *The moment* I hear / *When* I hear / *As soon as* I hear the doctor call my name, they'll take me someplace to die._


----------



## Spongiformi

Grumpy Old Man said:


> It's informal: _No way! *The moment* I hear / *When* I hear / *As soon as* I hear the doctor call my name, they'll take me someplace to die._



To be exact, B is talking about calling the doctor, not being called by the doctor.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Spongiformi said:


> To be exact, B is talking about calling the doctor, not being called by the doctor.


Yes, you're right.  I missed the final n.


----------

